# Water bottle vs water bowl



## maddogdodge (Jun 15, 2016)

This probably gets asked all the time but what is generally considered better for bunnies?

I haven't got bunnies yet, in the process of building a big bunny enclosure at the moment 

I know ferrets drink a lot less if their only option is a bottle so a bowl is considered better for them. Is it likely to be a similar situation with rabbits?


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 15, 2016)

Often, rabbits drink more from bowls, which is GREAT! Some rabbits will dig in them though or spill them (to me this isn't really a problem, so long as they are drinking). I personally like getting my rabbits used to both since I use bottles for travel- but in my experience rabbits definitely prefer bowls.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 15, 2016)

Water bottles tend to be neater--harder to spill than a bowl or step into. Our avatar Nikki is over 10 and she's now completely blind. She used to drink from a bottle, but I noticed several months back that she wasn't drinking from her bottle but when out, she'd drink from a bottle in the hutch on the floor--and quite a bit at that, so I put a crock in her hutch and she now drinks from it exclusively. It depends on the bunny and the situation--the rest still use their bottles.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 15, 2016)

I used to use bottles until one bunny taught me that he hated them and wanted a bowl. He seemed so angry every time he drank from the bottle, chewing on it viciously. I had put a dish under the bottle when it started leaking and he quickly lapped up any water in the dish. When I started filling a water bowl for him, he ignored the bottle from then on.

I then switched my other rabbits to bowls and noticed they drank more from the bowl than from a bottle. That convinced me, and I've not used bottles since. 

I prefer the bowls that twist onto a clamp. They can't be knocked over, are easy to twist off, and are just high enough to keep debris out.


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 15, 2016)

bowls, i'v heard that drinking out of a bowl is more natural, but i chose a bowl cause it was easy  but i do wish i had a bottle for on the road, (though, Andy hardly has ever been on the road traveling)


----------



## Akzholedent (Jun 15, 2016)

Pippi drinks from a bowl, and Butterscotch and Ellie drink from bottles. Butterscotch and Ellie have this lovely habit of dumping over their water directly after I put fresh water in (they've done it for years), and the bottles are just so much more convenient and less wasteful.


----------



## Aki (Jun 15, 2016)

I'm in the bowl team. Rabbits drink more from them and the position bunnies have to take to drink from a bottle is completely unnatural, not even speaking about the fact that it delivers a drop at a time (can you imagine how frustrating drinking like that must be?). Bottles can leak or, worse, get stuck and not deliver any water. They are also hard to clean thoroughly, especially the metal part which can lead to bacteria developping. I think the house rabbit society has an article about it somewhere on their website.
Most arguments in favor of the bottle are that rabbits will make a mess or spill the water with a bowl. I've had a bowl for 7 years for 3 different rabbits and spilling never happened. Sometimes there is a small piece of vegetable or a blade of hay in it in the morning but you have to rinse and fill every morning anyway (it is true that it is mandatory to rinse every morning, so it can be time consuming if you've got a lot of bunnies, which probably explains why breeders will often choose bottles).
The only real argument I see in favor of a bottle is that it holds more water than a bowl (I wouldn't risk leaving the bunnies with a really big bowl of water especially now that Aki can't see anymore) so it's better if you have to leave the rabbits alone for a few days ... but I wouldn't recommend that - when I leave for more than a day, a petsitter comes and take care of the water...


----------



## Akzholedent (Jun 16, 2016)

Ellie pees in her food bowl, and has peed in her water bowl when she had it... Frankly, I find that to be a good enough reason to use a bottle..


----------



## Blue eyes (Jun 16, 2016)

Akzholedent said:


> Ellie pees in her food bowl, and has peed in her water bowl when she had it... Frankly, I find that to be a good enough reason to use a bottle..



That's funny! Silly girl! :roflmao:


----------



## Akzholedent (Jun 16, 2016)

Ellie says: "I would never do such a thing!" 

View attachment 1466117198919.jpg


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jun 17, 2016)

LOL silly Ellie


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 17, 2016)

The bunnies get water bowls. They drink more water, seem to enjoy it more and I'm lucky that mine keep their bowls pretty clean.

I have noticed bunnies seem to enjoy drinking from bowls more. Nothing wrong with water bottles though!


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 17, 2016)

Mine like to put their feet in their bowls when it's hot and they also like to dig in them (making the bottom level of their cages a watery mess- but they drink more and have more fun. So bowls for mine! But I always make sure they know how to drink from bottles. For travel and such.


----------



## maddogdodge (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the responses  Much appreciated

I think I'll start off with bowls, might offer both though


----------



## Charmander (Jun 25, 2016)

I would suggest offering both if you have multiple bunnies just so they have the option, why not. You seem to be building quite a big space so there would be room. Personally I have never even thought of a bowl. My other 2 bunnies in the past had bottles and my current bunny has one. I think k maybe my past bunnies would've liked bowl, they weren't messy or anything. Very calm bunnies so it would work out. My current bun is just so rambunctious and likes knocking over everything so bottle is good. I refill it everyday because she seems to drink more if I do, even if it isn't empty yet. Also I have a glass bottle with metal end, she had a plastic one and literally ripped it apart to the point of being unfixable! Lol but she hasn't destroyed this one and it comes with a spring that clips onto the top and bars of cage and one the clips onto the bottom and bars of cage so she can't tip it off as much either.


----------



## Buns16rouge (Dec 9, 2016)

I have both always I know my one girl likes the bottle I know my other girl uses both and my boy bun always chokes on the water given in the dish so he uses the bottle only.


----------



## katiecrna (Dec 9, 2016)

I use a bowl. I use one of my own ceramic bowls so I didn't have to buy anything special and it's heavy so it doesn't move or spill. Water bottles IMO aren't natural for rabbits and many is them leak.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Dec 9, 2016)

I make sure mine are comfortable using both (I prefer bowls for my buns normally) but I like them knowing how to use a bottle, in case we need to travel or spend a night at someone else's house in a kennel (I never actually plan on this happening but sometimes things happen).


----------



## ravenmoore36 (Dec 10, 2016)

My guys have always had a bowl and not had a problem. They wont drink from a bottle


----------



## Buns16rouge (Jul 10, 2017)

Always good for them to know how to use both, I find glass dishes better just because it's not plastic. But there are glass bottles too just you have to pay 20 bucks for a large sized one.


----------



## rabbitgirl54 (Jul 16, 2017)

i prefer bottles because they fit better for our situation and my bunnies dug and peed in the bowls when i used them so i have always used bottles


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 16, 2017)

Even when we travel, we use water bowls. I love the bowls that twist onto a clamp. They are just high enough that bunnies won't dig in them and they can't pee in them. They are perfect!

The photo below shows our rabbits' set-up in a hotel room. If you look carefully, you can see the water bowl attached to the x-pen.


----------



## ParsaK (Jul 16, 2017)

Bowls for sure. Unless there's so odd scenario like your rabbit making a really big mess or peeing in the water, which in that case you have other problems to deal with first. They don't have to be stretching their necks out, and for my bunny she drinks more water with the bowl, which is pretty great. And can you imagine how treacherous it must be to drink from a bottle only one drop at a time?


----------



## Skavatar (Jul 19, 2017)

i had to do this b/c Princess Leia would grab the lip of the bowl and toss it around.


----------

